# My new (first) Fortis! B-42 Flying Gators, USMC



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all, been here a while, but I finally got my first on Thursday night.
Some technical issues - both camera and computer related - have kept the pix slow to post and not of the quality I'd like.
But, here's some anyway because some of the issues are with things out of my control:


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*

I just want to say to anyone thinking of buying a Fortis - this is the most wonderful watch I've owned!
I know, it's less that three days old, but I almost always have some sort of buyer's regret after spending a lot on something like this - with this piece, I'm just feeling like I bought a winning lotto ticket!
I'm sold on this brand :-!


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*

Yes it's awesome when you get your first one. Beautiful watch you have there, enjoy! |>


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*



J.D. said:


> Yes it's awesome when you get your first one. Beautiful watch you have there, enjoy! |>


Thank you sir!
I am enjoying beyond belief!
Thanks to all here whom have given advice patiently to me prior to and after the buy!

Scott


----------



## dogdoc97 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*

tell me about this limited edition. have never heard of it, thanks, dogdoc


----------



## marco330 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*

much better pictures! Thanks for sharing, looking really awesome. Like the decorated rotor at the back too! Enjoy it!

Marco


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*



dogdoc97 said:


> tell me about this limited edition. have never heard of it, thanks, dogdoc


To the best of my research, Fortis has made about a half-dozen similarly limited edition B42s.

This is my fave, and I've seen some pix of a couple others, but they appear hard to get - I understand - and it may be false - that they didn't sell them in stores.
I found a few pix of others I will post up to see.

Scott


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*

*Fortis has made Special Edition watches for various flying units for a variety of countries. There are some that make it onto Ebay from time to time. This is the first I have seen for a US Armed Forces unit, and USMC to boot!

There is some information about some of the units for whom Fortis has made special editions on the http://fortis-watch.com website.

They are not sold in stores but rather are commissioned pieces by the units as a group with Fortis. The one pictured commemorates, or eulogizes, the 66 year history of VMFA-142 aka **Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 142 aka The Flying Gators. They were organized initially during WWII in 1942 and were disbanded in 2008 while serving as the only Marine Reserve Fighter unit at NAS Atlanta (at which time they flew F-18s as I recall).









2008 Unit Patch








1942 Unit Patch VMSB-142
*


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*

Here's a pic of one made for 'Strike Fighter Squadron 1-5-4'









*Strike Fighter Squadron 154* (VFA-154), also known as the "Black Knights", is a United States Navy strike fighter squadron stationed at Naval Air Station Lemoore. The Black Knights are an operational fleet squadron flying the F/A-18F Super Hornet. They are currently attached to Carrier Air Wing Nine and deployed aboard the USS _John C. Stennis_ (CVN-74).


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*

Thanks Robert!
I am looking at that one now 
I figure I may as well go off the beaten path x2 when it comes to buying Fortis, and then odd models to boot.
Lovely pieces.
Although...I can't believe how skinny the leather straps are. These ARE made for Marines and pilots after all!
Looking for a suitable replacement now...


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*



slb said:


>


Ok, where did you find all those amazing photos?:think:


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My new (first) Fortis!*

If I told you, I'd have to kill you! 

Right-click on them, you can get the site...

Scott


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks. Interesting array.:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations! Great looking watch...:-!


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

:-! Looks great.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

looks great and very unique.
first one I have ever seen like that.
congrats on the acquisition


----------



## Jesus G (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats...nice and special watch!!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

***** G said:


> Congrats...nice and special watch!!


Thanks to all!
I love this watch!
Everything lines up perfectly - I haven't measured the time ± yet, but unless I can see the difference on a daily basis, I don't care


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

~10 days running, it's +3 secs a day.
At least I won't be late :-!


----------



## kwwong2020 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Slb

I am new to this site. This is a great timepiece you have there.

I am also looking for one, are you selling this item via ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260461339093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT ).

The reason I ask so because the photos posted here is similar to ones on ebay. If you are the seller (risebc013 on ebay), would be good to find out more from you and this limited piece.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Thank you and regards. KW, Wong


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Have a read here bud:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=293817

Hope you weren't bidding on it.


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

kwwong2020 said:


> Hi Slb
> 
> I am new to this site. This is a great timepiece you have there.
> 
> ...


Nope, not me.
I too hope you're not the winner.
And if you are, and you actually get that watch for under $800, you've made a killing.

Scott


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

slb said:


> Nope, not me.
> I too hope you're not the winner.
> And if you are, and you actually get that watch for under $800, you've made a killing.
> 
> Scott


Sorry Scott, should have let you answer that one.

Out of interest did you hear any more about your complaints to eBay?

Pete.


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Pete - no need to apologize - just saw this thread.
I never heard a thing, and I keep watching that guys profile to see if he gets good or bad feedback.
I hope the guy doesn't get screwed, but OTOH, I kinda want to be able to tell Ebay that I TOLD YOU IDIOTS!
WIll report back when I find out more.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah I noticed he has another watch up for sale...


----------



## kwwong2020 (Aug 19, 2009)

Dear All, thanks for all the valuable advice :-!, we have to be extra careful when buying items online. BTW, this "Flying Gators" model is limited to 5007 units? :-s The serial number consists of eight digits 8176 43XX. Your feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you and best regards. KW, Wong


----------

